# Knit shops in Hawaii?



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know of any knit shops in Hawaii?


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

I found one on the island of Kauai.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I found this one in Honolulu! Interesting little place! Downtown in a high rise. Very tiny,!yet so much fun stuff! I'd call first to be sure it's still there and so the delightful owner knows you're coming (and to be sure the store is still there). The web address is: [email protected] 

Address: 1188 Bishop St., Suite 1403, Honolulu&#8206; HI&#8206; 96813

Hours and such: T-F 1000-1730, Sat 1000-1400, M and Sun, Closed

I also found a nice one in Maui.... Had to get a new Magic loop as mine broke on the plane. Had to be able to work on my socks!!! Didn't spend any time in there. Another time!!


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

How about the big island? We are going there soon. Thanks


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

where in Maui???? Spent time looking last year and was very disappointed. We are going next week


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

I have bought yarn here to take with me as I was very disappointed last year....lots of nice quilt shops tho


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a nice shop in Hilo. 
Big Island Bernina Sales and Service/The Yarn Basket
It's a nice shop friendly folks and a great selection of yarn. When are you coming? If you are staying on the Kona side of the Big Island it's a 2 1/2 hour drive. If you want their address and phone # pm me and I will send it to you. Not sure if I can post it here.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in Lanai next week but will probably hop over to Maui. Thanks


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

did someone send you a yarn shop in Maui?


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

Aloha, in the new industrial shopping area of Kona, just down hill from Home Depot is Island Yarn and art supply, 808-326-2820, 73-5588 Olowalu St. If you are there at lunch time on Wed. There is a great knitting group that brings potluck lunch! They have a good x section of yarn for knitting here in the sub-tropics. another place with smaller selection is Quilt Passions 75-5626 Kuakini Hwy #4 in downtown Kona. This is really a quilt shop, the ladies there are so friendly and helpful. You have the info above in another letter for the Hilo store. Enjoy!!!!!

Are you planning on going to Kauai????? I have an address i can dig up for a neat store there.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

ann bar said:


> There is a nice shop in Hilo.
> Big Island Bernina Sales and Service/The Yarn Basket
> It's a nice shop friendly folks and a great selection of yarn. When are you coming? If you are staying on the Kona side of the Big Island it's a 2 1/2 hour drive. If you want their address and phone # pm me and I will send it to you. Not sure if I can post it here.


Thanks for the info. We will be going to Hilo a couple times while we are there. I am sure we can find it.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

http://islandyarnandart.com/


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you remember where the yarn shop was in Maui?


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

This might be useful:

http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Hawaii/


----------



## KeiraH52 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

